
ReGrid – Distributed realtime file storage with RethinkDB - internalfx
https://github.com/internalfx/regrid
======
scribu
The gist of it seems to be that each file is stored as a series of binary
chunks inside RethinkDB. [1]

[1] [https://github.com/internalfx/regrid-spec#chunks-
record](https://github.com/internalfx/regrid-spec#chunks-record)

~~~
internalfx
The basic idea is taken from GridFS. But we've reworked it from the ground up
for RethinkDB.

The spec is also currently out of date. It needs to be updated to match the
current state of development.

Mostly, just method names have changed.

------
hiphipjorge
This is the sort of interesting technology that RethinkDB makes possible. I'm
the next months/years I think we'll see more projects that use Rethinkdvs
scaling and realtime capabilities to make some very useful tools.

------
bjt
One nice thing about GridFS is that the spec is maintained by MongoDB and
consistently implemented in all its major DB drivers.

Any plans to port this to other languages, or get the spec blessed by
RethinkDB?

~~~
danielmewes
Daniel from RethinkDB here.

The answer is yes, that's definitely on the radar. I can't give an ETA for the
official drivers yet, but I hope it's going to happen relatively soon.

~~~
fweespee_ch
Out of curiosity, why would you prefer this sort of implementation to
something more in line with MogileFS? [e.g. Metadata storage with the actual
file stored independently on the local file system of multiple physical nodes]

[https://code.google.com/p/mogilefs/](https://code.google.com/p/mogilefs/)

